# Need Help



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Oldford said:


> Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Welcome!!! Most of the campers are great. There are a few things here and there. The biggest problem we find is towing. Most dealers say you can tow it with any thing. Not true. What do you plan to tow the camper with. What other questions do you have?


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Welcome!!! Most of the campers are great. There are a few things here and there. The biggest problem we find is towing. Most dealers say you can tow it with any thing. Not true. What do you plan to tow the camper with. What other questions do you have?
[/quote]

Hi. I plan to tow it with a Chev Silverado 2500HD. I have to pay for the unit on Monday, I paid 18000.00 is this a fare price. Myself and my wife love to look of the trailer, we also have 2 girls are 5 and 7 and the back bunks will be fun.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Oldford said:


> Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Welcome!!! Most of the campers are great. There are a few things here and there. The biggest problem we find is towing. Most dealers say you can tow it with any thing. Not true. What do you plan to tow the camper with. What other questions do you have?
[/quote]

Hi. I plan to tow it with a Chev Silverado 2500HD. I have to pay for the unit on Monday, I paid 18000.00 is this a fare price. Myself and my wife love to look of the trailer, we also have 2 girls are 5 and 7 and the back bunks will be fun.
[/quote]

You will do great with that truck. As far as the price goes, It seems ok. If the unit is very clean.

Nada pricing is below

Low Retail Average Retail

$17,510 $21,090


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Welcome!!! Most of the campers are great. There are a few things here and there. The biggest problem we find is towing. Most dealers say you can tow it with any thing. Not true. What do you plan to tow the camper with. What other questions do you have?
[/quote]

Hi. I plan to tow it with a Chev Silverado 2500HD. I have to pay for the unit on Monday, I paid 18000.00 is this a fare price. Myself and my wife love to look of the trailer, we also have 2 girls are 5 and 7 and the back bunks will be fun.
[/quote]

You will do great with that truck. As far as the price goes, It seems ok. If the unit is very clean.

Nada pricing is below

Low Retail Average Retail

$17,510 $21,090
[/quote]

The unit is very clean. The only thing when I went on the Outback web site it shows this Model 29 FBHS Listed in only 2004. But the dealer tells me it's 2005. I have the serial #. How can I check


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Oldford said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?
[/quote]
I have not purhased this truck yet. Whats better Long or short.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Oldford said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?
[/quote]
I have not purhased this truck yet. Whats better Long or short.
[/quote]

Long for a 5th wheel. You can do it with a short but you need a sliding hitch set up.
What motor does it have?


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?
[/quote]
I have not purhased this truck yet. Whats better Long or short.
[/quote]

Long for a 5th wheel. You can do it with a short but you need a sliding hitch set up.
What motor does it have?
[/quote]
6.0 V8. Would the Diesel Duramax be better.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Oldford said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?
[/quote]
I have not purhased this truck yet. Whats better Long or short.
[/quote]

Long for a 5th wheel. You can do it with a short but you need a sliding hitch set up.
What motor does it have?
[/quote]
6.0 V8. Would the Diesel Duramax be better.
[/quote]

As far as towing goes. YES! You can do it with the gasser though. Will it be your daily driver?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200720

This will give you a lot of info including a PDI..pre delivery inspection.

Welcome...good luck and enjoy









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









The 29 is a great design. We don't have it, but would like to someday. The diesel will cost more, but will haul wonderfully.

Have fun with your new pruchase(s).


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I am not sure how to check, But the nada does list a 2005.


Thanks Bye the way the Chev 2500HD is Gas not diesel. Is this ok
[/quote]

Yes. It should be fine. Is it a short bed or a long bed?
[/quote]
I have not purhased this truck yet. Whats better Long or short.
[/quote]

Long for a 5th wheel. You can do it with a short but you need a sliding hitch set up.
What motor does it have?
[/quote]
6.0 V8. Would the Diesel Duramax be better.
[/quote]

As far as towing goes. YES! You can do it with the gasser though. Will it be your daily driver?
[/quote]

No


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much

Dave


----------



## Oldford (Oct 20, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...FAQ.html?200720
> 
> This will give you a lot of info including a PDI..pre delivery inspection.
> 
> ...


Thnak you so much.

Dave


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We have an 06 29 FBHS--our girls are 7 and 3 and absolutely love having their own beds and space. We totally recommend that camper! Good luck with the purchase.

Brenda


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck with the new 5'er. That's a real nice Outback. The price seems pretty fair if your happy with the condition of the camper. You'll probably be happier with the diesel especiall if towing on mountain grades. Good luck with the delivery.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Dave Oldford said:


> Im About to purchase a 2005 Outback 29 FBHS, from a dealer, and don't know a lot about this 5th wheel. Looking for some advice. Would love your comments. This is our first trailer and what to do it right the first time. Please Help.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Welcome to Outbackers Dave !!!

We purchased an '06 29FBHS last May. We liked that floorplan with the second exterior door, separate shower, toilet and sink in the bedroom. Keystone did not make that floorplan in 2007.

I bought the 2007 Silverado 2500HD with the Duramax/Allison. It tows that unit very well. I've only been on one serious uphill grade with it, but I was glad I had the diesel instead of the gasser. The new diesel is much quieter and does not have the diesel smell of earlier models, but you do have to use the *ultra* low sulfur diesel. So far I haven't had any trouble finding it, but have had to pull away from a station or two that still didn't have their diesel tanks converted over from the low sulfur diesel.

If you will be doing a lot of camping, going longer distances or towing through mountains/uphill grades, I recommend the diesel.

I didn't want a long bed, so I chose the standard bed and bought the Pull-Rite automatic slider hitch since I was new to towing. I am very pleased with all my choices so far. If you prefer the long bed, you will have more selections on hitch choices.

Happy camping and keep us posted on your decision and experiences.
Brent


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave....our last 5er was a 2006 Cougar 281efs which I believe would be the Cougar equivalent to that Outback floorplan you are looking at. We used a 2003 1500HD which is basically a 3/4 tonne with a 6.0L engine in it so it would be a very similar setup to what you are thinking about getting. We never towed in the mountains, just around our province which just has a few big hills in the river valleys and otherwise is rolling hills or flatlands. The 1500HD towed fine but it was very very very thirsty, especially with a head wind. We now have a 2006 2500HD D/A and will never go back to a gasser. Besides being an excellent tow vehicle, it gets great fuel mileage. We also went to a 4x4 in the the 2500HD. We'd never go back to 4x2 either. I highly recommend that if you can afford the diesel, go for it because you won't regret it. Also, if you are buying a used diesel, years 2006 and up are all good. 2004.5-2005's had some problems with overheating and I think before that was injector problems but I think that with any of those years, it wasn't on every engine either so it all depends. You can read up more on that on The Diesel Place forum. Good luck and I hope this helps some.


----------

